# What is on your paste?



## Deleted User (Sep 7, 2009)

Post what is on your paste! If you don't have anything don't post. Make sure it is appropriate.

Mine: http://icu.tinsanity.net/


----------



## OJ. (Mar 5, 2010)

Te quiero, mam


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Mar 5, 2010)

YOUR BOYFRIEND REALLY MADE YOU A CAKE?! :'D That is sooooo sweet!

Don't ask XD


----------



## Cottonball (Mar 5, 2010)

(S) - Kelsi - (#) says:
* Tomorrow you me we chill
Brandon says:
*Of course 


[ Lol this is from two days ago.. ]


----------



## //RUN.exe (Mar 5, 2010)

whoops


----------



## merinda! (Mar 5, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">http://whi.s3.prod.lg1x8.simplecdn.net/images/1618737/tumblr_kys6mp6s2U1qzzefvo1_400_large.jpg?1267747371</div>

:\


----------



## Cottonball (Mar 5, 2010)

-mez said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">http://whi.s3.prod.lg1x8.simplecdn.net/images/1618737/tumblr_kys6mp6s2U1qzzefvo1_400_large.jpg?1267747371</div>
> 
> :\


Lol , nice


----------



## Cottonball (Mar 5, 2010)

" I want to be arrested, and molested "


xD


----------



## Micah (Mar 5, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HFTlLKYg24w


----------



## SamXX (Mar 5, 2010)

8eb8db

^ Colour Code.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 5, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6pcd9VnnXSQ


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 5, 2010)

http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t217/diggy272/vlcsnap-2009-08-22-17h16m26s72-1.png


----------



## Gnome (Mar 5, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t217/diggy272/vlcsnap-2009-08-22-17h16m26s72-1.png


----------



## Nightray (Mar 5, 2010)

Beans.


----------



## Cottonball (Mar 5, 2010)

http://www.lyricstime.com/head-automatica-pulling-mussels-from-a-shell-lyrics.html


----------



## Josh (Mar 5, 2010)

1-Click Maintenance


----------



## lilypad (Mar 5, 2010)

mine was a URL to a facebook picture, but I probably shouldn't post it since I don't want you stalking my friend =P


----------



## RaTs (Mar 5, 2010)

<a href="http://actopsites.php0h.com/index.php?a=in&u=RaTs"><img src="http://i115.photobucket.com/albums/n299/nigelk91/Votepic.png" alt="Animal Crossing Top Sites" border="0" /></a>

XD


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 5, 2010)

http://www.stumbleupon.com/su/4MKzxE/www.spin.com/articles/exclusive-amy-lee-new-evanescence-album?utm_source=spintwitter&utm_medium=link&utm_campaign=spintwitter/r:t


----------



## RaTs (Mar 5, 2010)

Click here to level up my card!


----------



## muffun (Mar 5, 2010)

Foreigner is a British-American rock band formed in New York City in 1976 by veteran English musicians Mick Jones, ex-King Crimson member Ian McDonald, and American vocalist Lou Gramm (Louis Grammatico). 

._.


----------



## Micah (Mar 5, 2010)

Hurt: Dead Inside
Help: Forgiven

24-Hero
31-Awake and Alive
23-Forgiven
9-Sometimes
26-Never Surrender
21-Lucy
5-Dead Inside


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 5, 2010)

WARNING: HUMOR IS NOT FOR THE WEE-ONES!
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
JUST MAKING SURE YOU ARE NOT A WEE-ONE!
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
IF YOU ARE A WEE-ONE AND YOU ARE READING THIS, YOU SHOULDN'T BE. GTFO
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
IT IS IN THE NEXT SPOILER, THE WEE-ONES SHOULDN'T SEE IT
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> 
NEXT ONE, I SWEAR TO GOD
</div></div></div>


----------



## hailwin (Mar 5, 2010)

thats whats on my paste lol


----------



## SilentHopes (Mar 5, 2010)

\


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Mar 6, 2010)

No one notices it was bumped?


----------



## David (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## merinda! (Mar 6, 2010)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> No one notices it was bumped?


It was, but it's relevant.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## Hiro (Mar 6, 2010)

http://www.mediafire.com/?hzumf54gmqm

Uhm....


----------



## Vooloo (Mar 6, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TqUnfdxLxVk

.... Yeah, that's me. XD


----------



## John102 (Mar 6, 2010)

a


----------



## Cottonball (Mar 6, 2010)

http://fc06.deviantart.net/fs32/f/2008/220/8/5/ash_ketchum_cosplay_by_xXSyneaXx.jpg


----------



## SamXX (Mar 6, 2010)

http://www.learnenglish.de/grammar/spellingtext.htm

That was for David ^


----------



## Erica (Mar 6, 2010)

And I


----------



## easpa (Mar 6, 2010)

[/color]

lolwut? ^^^


----------



## JasonBurrows (Mar 6, 2010)

http://i45.tinypic.com/18luew.jpg

My AC:WW Town Map. ^


----------



## kalinn (Mar 6, 2010)

check out my bejeweled blitz score!! 242,900 HAH beat that!


----------



## OJ. (Mar 6, 2010)

http://www.makemebabies.com/viewbaby.php?server_id=3&folder_id=1003069&image_name=wb20100305102340lqokd9sujp0v09c02fgs52ucc4.jpg&baby_name=Mitney&o=s


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Mar 6, 2010)

Ooh lemme see :3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cq7JfrRCNKE

WHY THAT ;;A;;
The one is the blue dress is stupid.


----------



## Wish (Mar 6, 2010)

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/index/


----------



## «Jack» (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## OJ. (Mar 6, 2010)

Percy es un hijo de puta.

...You don't want the translation for that.


----------



## merinda! (Mar 6, 2010)

ou XD is not a straight answer.

Haha.


----------



## DevilGopher (Mar 6, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q055xrM1aIs&feature=fvste1


----------



## Erica (Mar 6, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PUAPksxTDPQ


----------



## Princess (Mar 6, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dX-gSSLmxUU&feature=related


----------



## Cottonball (Mar 6, 2010)

mines [ my cell number was here. but some would rampage it with texts ]


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 6, 2010)

This is a great topic. +1

"Javon lincoln"


----------



## Numner (Mar 6, 2010)

I have nothing



*sadface*


----------



## Erica (Mar 7, 2010)

Heartbreaker


----------



## kalinn (Mar 7, 2010)

lolol - adds emphasis to the standard lol.


----------



## OJ. (Mar 7, 2010)

ily Percy go fxxx yourself Nico


----------



## Erica (Mar 8, 2010)

http://pikachubermudez.tumblr.com/


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 8, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PoBU4SP4iiI


----------



## OJ. (Mar 8, 2010)

taking requests
btw i got this idea befoer devilgopher Dx<
hes cool tho B) so still taek requests frum him 
ill post examples if any1 asks
chatspeek translatr avalible if needed


----------



## Ricano (Mar 8, 2010)

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> Ooh lemme see :3
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cq7JfrRCNKE
> 
> ...


Nice moves, Ronnie :T

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kBTIk69P4WQ


----------



## muffun (Mar 8, 2010)

Shadow Sneak inflicts damage, and is an increased priority move. If the target does not use an increased priority move during the round that it is used, Shadow Sneak will go first regardless of the user's or target's speed. If the target also uses a move with an increased priority of +1 during the same round that the user uses Shadow Sneak, the attack order of the users will be determined normally. If the user is put to sleep or frozen during the round that Shadow Sneak is (or attempts to be) used, Shadow Sneak's increased speed priority will not be reset. Subsequently, it will only be reset on the turn after the user wakes up or is defrosted, or if the user switches out.


----------



## Numner (Mar 8, 2010)

Again, I have absolutely nothing.


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 8, 2010)

"BACK IN 15 MINUTES OR LESS"

XD


----------



## Pear (Mar 8, 2010)

[No message]


----------



## Callie (Mar 8, 2010)

http://ds.rothion.com/images/dp/venomoth.png


----------



## kalinn (Mar 8, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RdltNVeYp70&feature=player_embedded


----------



## MasterM64 (Mar 8, 2010)

http://s1.zetaboards.com/Nintendo_Lounge

^
My forums! ^_^


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 8, 2010)

cs423


----------



## Gnome (Mar 8, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQyb_zV51HM


----------



## Jas0n (Mar 9, 2010)

MasterM64 said:
			
		

> http://s1.zetaboards.com/Nintendo_Lounge
> 
> ^
> My forums! ^_^


What's the betting this wasn't really on his paste but he thought of this as a golden opportunity for free advertisement? xD

Anyway this is what's on mine:
5143286

Don't ask what for, I have no idea


----------



## Cottonball (Mar 9, 2010)

Midnight Club 2 Soundtrack


----------



## Cottonball (Mar 9, 2010)

*K so im going to watch tv then eventually fall asleep, or just get bored and go back on


----------



## Callie (Mar 9, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kZwhNFOn4ik


----------



## Thunder (Mar 9, 2010)

http://i43.tinypic.com/23sg58o.jpg


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Mar 9, 2010)

Can't help it if it's true, don't wanna be your man just wanna play with youuuu~

Love that song. 8D


----------



## OJ. (Mar 9, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qMLjA4DSZJE


----------



## Princess (Mar 9, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ps-IQi8f3oI&feature=related


----------



## Micah (Mar 9, 2010)

_She never slows down. 
She doesn't know why but she knows that when she's all alone, feels like its all coming down 
She won't turn around 
The shadows are long and she fears if she cries that first tear, the tears will not stop raining down_


----------



## Cottonball (Mar 10, 2010)

No like .. an hour


----------



## Atlinsmere (Mar 10, 2010)

[No message]


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Mar 10, 2010)

Oh Issac, you player >3<

^From an RPG my friend runs xP


----------



## Hiro (Mar 10, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> http://i43.tinypic.com/23sg58o.jpg


OM*G, can't be unseen D:


----------



## Thunder (Mar 10, 2010)

Rogar said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wut


----------



## Hiro (Mar 10, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Big daddy kinda looks like Bomberman ;D


----------



## Thunder (Mar 10, 2010)

Rogar said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, i've seen that.

Not that much of a resemblance, but whatever :T


----------



## Cottonball (Mar 13, 2010)

lets do some math.. add the bed.. subtract your clothes.. divide your legs and lets multiply!


----------



## JasonBurrows (Mar 13, 2010)

1-Click Adoption Service
AC Avatars
Staff List
Forums
AC:CF Clock
Birthdays
Weekly Poll
Forum Navigation Section
Personal User Settings Section
Username Lookup
Log Out, Home and Help Button on top bar.
Staff Badges


----------



## Wish (Mar 13, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_VlK2BOhmvU


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 13, 2010)

Pi


----------



## Numner (Mar 13, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1kPT083I_ik






._.


----------



## Wish (Mar 13, 2010)

@ Collin : Hot

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2EsMHFXdLxI


----------



## OJ. (Mar 13, 2010)

Hello, and welcome to acForums! My name is Laura, and I am a [color:blue]Site Representative[/color], one who helps on the task of running the site by helping submit guides and welcoming new members (like you!). If you have any questions regarding the site, please reply to this PT. 

...Er...


----------



## Erica (Mar 13, 2010)

<div style="width:288px; height:288px; border:7px solid black;"><object width="288" height="288"><param name="movie" value="http://robo.to/swf/smirk.swf?loop=1...4e348c3e31eb1d7be01d20b623b59"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://robo.to/swf/smirk.swf?loop=1...uid=f65eacd19184e348c3e31eb1d7be01d20b623b59" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="288" height="288"></embed></object></div>


----------



## Jas0n (Mar 13, 2010)

lolpagestretch.


----------



## OJ. (Mar 13, 2010)

http://images2.fanpop.com/images/photos/5800000/percy-and-his-friends-percy-jackson-and-the-olympians-books-5859202-800-300.jpg


----------



## Numner (Mar 13, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fj9Fsyb1g84


----------



## OJ. (Mar 13, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xz5SY4zVOSA


----------



## Numner (Mar 13, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qizNQKzatXA


----------



## kalinn (Mar 13, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xBr98Nji-mA
xDDDDD


----------



## OJ. (Mar 13, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AVDvrzCWuzM

^Best song ever. <3


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 13, 2010)

Pi


----------



## ipodawesum (Mar 13, 2010)

pmomp


----------



## cornymikey (Mar 13, 2010)

if an antibody reacts to a certain blood, what does that mean?


----------



## OJ. (Mar 21, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
P
Pe
Per
Perc
Percy
Percy J
Percy Ja
Percy Jac
Percy Jack
Percy Jacks
Percy Jackso
Percy Jackson
Percy Jackso
Percy Jacks
Percy Jack
Percy Jac
Percy Ja
Percy J
Percy
Perc
Per
Pe
P
</div>


----------



## SilentHopes (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## DevilGopher (Mar 21, 2010)

http://www.randomfunnypicture.com/pictures/532Snake_fails.jpg


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 21, 2010)

"Everyone's a building burning
with no one to put the fire out.
Standing at the window looking out,
waiting for time to burn us down."


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 21, 2010)

Naners


----------



## Numner (Mar 21, 2010)

Promocode!!!
Your code is:
zkuu5jrx
	Wow! You've found a special promocode worth 1 levels! Enter the code in your license update page to redeem it!


----------



## Nic (Mar 21, 2010)

iFly said:
			
		

> Promocode!!!
> Your code is:
> zkuu5jrx
> Wow! You've found a special promocode worth 1 levels! Enter the code in your license update page to redeem it!


Did you use that already? xD


----------



## Darkwind (Mar 21, 2010)

http://g4tv.com/videos/44793/X-Play-Comedy-Real-Life-X-Play-Heavy-Rain/


----------



## Cottonball (Apr 2, 2010)

http://www.futureshop.ca/en-CA/product/canon-canon-eos-rebel-xs-10-1mp-dslr-camera-with-18-55mm-dc-lens-kit-xs-dc/10137749.aspx?path=643617495cab2c01640d347324f0cbbeen02


So I like need this


----------



## merinda! (Apr 2, 2010)

http://i669.photobucket.com/albums/vv58/ardaniss/lol.gif

lul


----------



## Numner (Apr 2, 2010)

http://i1014.photobucket.com/albums/af270/lilmisssunshineX/doodles/doodlepic-4-1-1-1-1.png


----------



## Cottonball (Apr 2, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/POKEMON-POKEDEX-1998-2007-NINTENDO-TIGER-JAKKS-EXC_W0QQitemZ320508941011QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item4a9fd252d3


Hehe .. awkward  lol


----------



## m12 (Apr 5, 2010)

My daughter turned 3 last month and won't poop on the potty. She pooped on the potty back in May/june but then got constipated and started holding her stool.


----------



## Micah (Apr 5, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=158996&id=6483988719&ref=mf


----------



## OJ. (Apr 5, 2010)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/f/ff/Pluto_symbol.svg/120px-Pluto_symbol.svg.png


----------



## Caius (Apr 5, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=31g0YE61PLQ


----------



## Ricano (Apr 5, 2010)

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=blowing+up+my+phone


----------



## Caius (Apr 5, 2010)

[00:16:10] <@Linkshot> MY SLINKY
[00:16:14] <@Linkshot> MYYYYYY CURSEDILYYYYYYYY
[00:16:16] <Me-me> sorry, Trish, neither of those are on the list
[00:16:19] * Trish hits him with a fossil
[00:16:29] * @Linkshot smacks her with a Rare Bone >O
[00:16:34] <Trish> Your mom is not on the list but she is the starter for half the guys in the city!
[00:16:42] * Noodle (noodle@6ca5ecc0.6ca5ed93.74.196.imsk) Quit (Quit: Better late than never)
[00:16:48] <@Linkshot> I thought she was more of the Rattata.
[00:17:03] <@Linkshot> She's always your second and keeps popping up.
[00:17:17] <Trish> nu
[00:17:24] <Trish> she is your Butterfree
[00:17:33] <Me-me> every guy in town has filled her pok


----------



## Jas0n (Apr 5, 2010)

Zr388 said:
			
		

> [00:16:10] <@] <@Linkshot> MYYYYYY CURSEDILYYYYYYYY
> [00:16:16] <Me-me> sorry, Trish, neither of those are on the list
> [00:16:19] * Trish hits him with a fossil
> [00:16:29] * @Linkshot smacks her with a Rare Bone >O
> ...


----------



## ipodawesum (Apr 6, 2010)

╔═══╗ ♪
║███║ ♫
║ (●) ♫
╚═══╝♪♪


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 6, 2010)

http://www.serebii.net/pokedex-dp/location/187.shtml#platinum


----------



## easpa (Apr 6, 2010)

and then God created Saturn, and he liked it. So he put a ring on it


----------



## Kyle (Apr 6, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZgWPbnwsIeE


----------



## Caius (Apr 6, 2010)

[13:11:11] <@Hal_Emmerich>  Attention please
[13:11:22] <@Hal_Emmerich>  Dorsey will not be gming tonight. She is sick. I'll be gming something instead
[13:12:01] <Oceanblaze> ya know when you walk in a door and theres a guy with a loud speaker just talking dead into your ear?
[13:12:05] * Oceanblaze points at hal
[13:12:54] <@Hal_Emmerich> hey AJ
[13:12:56] <@Hal_Emmerich> You around today?
[13:12:58] * @Sixuki latches onto hals skull.
[13:13:01] <@Sixuki> YOU DIDNT EVEN SAY HI
[13:13:03] <@Hal_Emmerich> That'll tell me what I'm running
[13:13:05] <@Hal_Emmerich> and hi Keith


----------



## John102 (Apr 6, 2010)




----------



## Ricano (Apr 6, 2010)

http://i521.photobucket.com/albums/w331/Zukoflamz15/rican4lifesig1.png?t=1270578033


----------



## Ryusaki (Apr 6, 2010)

Jiyugaoka...
where the hell did that come from?...Ohh yeah I was looking where my aunt lives in Japan 
she is coming home with my new baby cousin on Saturday.


----------



## OJ. (Apr 6, 2010)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/f/ff/Pluto_symbol.svg/120px-Pluto_symbol.svg.png


----------



## Callie (Apr 6, 2010)

TKAM Essay Body Paragraph #1


----------



## Nightray (Apr 6, 2010)

Ricano said:
			
		

> http://i521.photobucket.com/albums/w331/Zukoflamz15/rican4lifesig1.png?t=1270578033


<3

http://i600.photobucket.com/albums/tt88/Loveless-/purplepunksig.png


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Apr 6, 2010)

Le Stylo Magique~*~

Is it sad that I'm making an elaborate visual for my french oral presentation to escape the stats project that's worth half my grade and due tomorrow XD


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 6, 2010)

[qoute=My friend Sydnie]Don't look, I am touching myself![/quote]


----------



## Riri (Apr 7, 2010)

҉҉҉


----------



## Gnome (Apr 7, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X17wfLXaREE&NR=1


----------



## Nedrian (Apr 7, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/photo.php?pid=615023&id=1486186991&fbid=1214022839150 

a hat i made... was showing a fellow crocheter "the hat that reminds me of link from zelda" lol


----------



## Erica (Apr 7, 2010)

http://pkmn-tournament.tumblr.com/


----------



## merinda! (Apr 7, 2010)

http://i692.photobucket.com/albums/vv288/LuckyCrayonx/TBT/rawblovesjeremy.png


----------



## Princess (Apr 7, 2010)

everyone wants to be jer's gf, amirite?


----------



## NikoKing (Apr 7, 2010)

http://s1.zetaboards.com/freelands/index/


----------



## NGT (Apr 7, 2010)

I would post it but it would......


----------



## Erica (Apr 7, 2010)

In your phone's T9 text mode, put in: 968127312328843851.


----------



## Nedrian (Apr 7, 2010)

ACCF Friend Code
    lol
ACCF Name
    wtf
ACCF Town
    idk
Note About Town and FC
    omg


----------



## NGT (Apr 7, 2010)

Nedrian said:
			
		

> ACCF Friend Code
> lol
> ACCF Name
> wtf
> ...


That look familiar.


----------



## Caius (Apr 7, 2010)

[23:01:44] <Oceanblaze> But I think im choosing either fire or thunder next. Either way I need stronger people....more skilled...more diverse people
[23:01:47] <Oceanblaze> if there gonna get this touch.
[23:02:37] <Oceanblaze> (the xp from this mission for those below 500-750 xp was 150. Those at 900-1000 was 100. Those above 1000 got 50 xp. Those that came in to assist got half of these values. But still)
[23:02:51] <Oceanblaze> Due to the risk the sheer number of times we almost died. The level and number of opponents.
[23:03:07] <Oceanblaze> 'Just attackers' or those not strong enough to actully do so...just dont need to be there.
[23:03:17] <Oceanblaze> Espically stragglers
[23:03:33] <Oceanblaze> I actully want to -protest- Marcus getting anything -_-
[23:03:57] <Oceanblaze> *shrugs*
[23:03:58] <Oceanblaze> anyway yea
[23:04:14] <Oceanblaze> Genesis/Nowe are definately people hed be looken for


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Apr 7, 2010)

That's from a picture battle thread on my friends forum Xp


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Apr 8, 2010)

Consider these important points gathered from the study:
~A mean (average) of 532 songs were stolen per year. The maximum amount of songs stolen within the study, however, was a whopping 9,000 songs!
~The mean for legally purchased songs was only 97.4 songs bought per year. Only 25% of teens surveyed even bought more than 110 songs per year.

BEST PIECE OF PROJECT EVER =|

@sarc: XD;;;;;;


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 8, 2010)

http://uk.codejunkies.com/search/codes/cheat_codes.aspx?selp=17&game=Pokemon-SoulSilver-Version&gameID=17826744&page=2


----------



## Joe (Apr 8, 2010)

נσㄅђ☆


----------



## Robin (Apr 8, 2010)

*TBT Username:*
*PSN Username:*
*Mic:*
*Online Games:*
*PS3 or PSP(Or Both)?:*
*Time Zone:*


----------



## coffeebean! (Apr 8, 2010)

http://20.media.tumblr.com/7dmaP89XPl28jw5gpEkJcTc4o1_400.jpg


----------



## Ricano (Apr 8, 2010)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> http://20.media.tumblr.com/7dmaP89XPl28jw5gpEkJcTc4o1_400.jpg


What animal is that?

http://www.formspring.me/MrGQ104


----------



## easpa (Apr 8, 2010)

http://blog.jimmyr.com/Baby_do_s_and_don_ts_14_2008.php


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 8, 2010)

4012870


----------



## Roachey#2 (Apr 8, 2010)

http://static.tinypic.com/i/tinypic-branding.gif


----------



## Marcus (Apr 8, 2010)




----------



## Nedrian (Apr 8, 2010)

I made this rug for my friend from old sheets.


----------



## Pizza Survivor (Apr 8, 2010)

Strangely, nothing is on my clipboard.


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 8, 2010)




----------



## coffeebean! (Apr 8, 2010)

Ricano said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a sugar glider <3




http://i671.photobucket.com/albums/vv77/yourelectricgirl/ipu.png


----------



## baileyac45622 (Apr 8, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/v/cgs44BVIMnU


----------



## kalinn (Apr 8, 2010)

Pachireecko said:
			
		

> http://blog.jimmyr.com/Baby_do_s_and_don_ts_14_2008.php


i lol'd! 
those are funny xD 





alexa vega, the girl from spy kids, and the producer of napolean dynamite came to our school today. 
well, idk i guess they made a movie together, and for some reason they wanted to come here and like let us be the first to see the movie.


----------



## Caius (Apr 8, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>tag for size</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Micah (Jun 5, 2010)

Bittersweet
Afraid to let you go
Bittersweet
Afraid to let you know
Things might change
Do I want it this way?

Bittersweet
I


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 5, 2010)

Team Rocket Koffing Egg 




_An egg that has been genetically altered by Team Rocket's scientists. It has an "R" on the front._

And it's actually on my paste.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 5, 2010)

Abomasnow's Snow Warning whipped up a hailstorm!
Abby Sciuto's Sand Stream whipped up a sandstorm!


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 5, 2010)

This was a triumph.
I'm making a note here: HUGE SUCCESS.
It's hard to overstate my satisfaction.
Aperture Science
We do what we must
because we can.
For the good of all of us.
Except the ones who are dead.
But there's no sense crying over every mistake.
You just keep on trying till you run out of cake.
And the Science gets done.
And you make a neat gun.
For the people who are still alive.
I'm not even angry.
I'm being so sincere right now.
Even though you broke my heart.
And killed me.
And tore me to pieces.
And threw every piece into a fire.
As they burned it hurt because I was so happy for you!
Now these points of data make a beautiful line.
And we're out of beta.
We're releasing on time.
So I'm GLaD. I got burned.
Think of all the things we learned
for the people who are still alive.
Go ahead and leave me.
I think I prefer to stay inside.
Maybe you'll find someone else to help you.
Maybe Black Mesa
THAT WAS A JOKE.
HAHA. FAT CHANCE.
Anyway, this cake is great.
It's so delicious and moist.
Look at me still talking
when there's Science to do.
When I look out there, it makes me GLaD I'm not you.
I've experiments to run.
There is research to be done.
On the people who are still alive.
And believe me I am still alive.
I'm doing Science and I'm still alive.
I feel FANTASTIC and I'm still alive.
While you're dying I'll be still alive.
And when you're dead I will be still alive.
STILL ALIVE 
STILL ALIVE


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 5, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> http://s1.zetaboards.com/freelands/index/


Why did he close that place? 



# Occasional glitches
# Free roam spawning frustrating at times

Read more: http://g4tv.com/games/xbox-360/57148/Red-Dead-Redemption/review/#ixzz0q0Ks3Wla


----------



## Zachary (Jun 5, 2010)

I currently don't have anything copied.


----------



## AndyB (Jun 5, 2010)

I'm not trying to impress you but......I'm Batman.


----------



## Mino (Jun 5, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vTKSCxYHfJw


----------



## Numner (Jun 5, 2010)

http://www.maplib.net/fullmap.php?id=8630


----------



## Colour Bandit (Jun 6, 2010)

Google won't search for Chuck Norris because it knows you don't find Chuck Norris, he finds you.



No standard web pages containing all your search terms were found. 

Your search - Chuck Norris - did not match any documents. 

Suggestions:

Run, before he finds you
Try a different person


----------



## Princess (Jun 7, 2010)

http://g.purevolumecdn.com/cdnImages/resize_568x1500/Artist-99126458-2159550.jpg
(;


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 7, 2010)

http://knowyourmeme.com/i/29236/original/sexkips.jpg?1259978520


My avatar! 

Sexy Lesbian Mudkips turn people on, amirite?


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Jun 8, 2010)

http://media.photobucket.com/image/sleeping%20bunnies/LopEarLaurie/Bunnies/PICT0404.jpg

Some things must be shared. =|


----------



## Princess (Jun 8, 2010)

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> http://media.photobucket.com/image/sleeping%20bunnies/LopEarLaurie/Bunnies/PICT0404.jpg
> 
> Some things must be shared. =|


Awh<3


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 8, 2010)

"SIK SEE."


I was spamming my friend's wall.


----------



## AndyB (Jun 8, 2010)

30.54


----------



## Numner (Jun 8, 2010)

http://forums.dctp.ws/index.php?topic=3455.0

I  was gonna email it to myself xD


----------



## Kyel (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## Jeremy (Jun 8, 2010)

quixotic


----------



## Marcus (Jun 8, 2010)

red tub-OH SHIIII

Only joking  - Potassium K.


----------



## Mino (Jun 8, 2010)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> quixotic


Sounds like your political ideology.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 8, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


exactly


----------



## Tyler. (Jun 9, 2010)

B001KMRN0M


----------

